# Shameless breeder brag ❤️



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The 'A' litter vom Feuergarten was born 3 years ago today. I wanted to update since having done an initial "follow my litter" thread 3 years ago already.

When I bred my first litter, I couldn't ever have expected the resulting puppies to accomplish as much as they have by now, and I can hardly believe that its been just 3 years. These dogs and their owners have gone above and beyond what I ever could have expected them to do in just 3 short years, and I am so honored to have been a part of their family as they grow. 

Highlights of their young lives including:
Aura vom Feuergarten - HIC ORTs NW1
Ayla vom Feuergarten - JHD-s PT STDs HTAD1
Avi vom Feuergarten - IPO2 UD BN GO RN CGC (GSDCA #2 Graduate Open GSD & #4 Open A GSD of 2017)
Aven Alexander vom Feuergarten - CD BN GN RN TKA (GSDCA #1 Beginner Novice & #4 Novice B GSD for 2017)
SG Agent Steve Vom Feuergarten - IPO2 AD ITD TKI CGC 
Apostle vom Feuergarten - BH CGC

And Anastasia and Annabelle as perfect pets ❤ I couldn't be any more proud than I am today.

Happy 3rd birthday Feuergarten puppies, and thank you for being so special.

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

'a'litter by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

WOW! That is so cool!!! Congratulations on your success!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice work!! A very well deserved brag. Thanks for doing such a great job contributing to our breed <3


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Just look at the versatility these dogs have shown, from just ONE litter! Congrats, Alexis. None of us are done proving these dogs yet. I can’t wait to see what’s next for each of them!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats to you and to Carma! :toasting:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How awesome also that they all have such great homes.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

They are such amazing looking dogs. I have heard many great things about Aura. Good job.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Thats awesome! What fantastic owners and dogs and breeder


----------

